# Which Heartfelt beads?



## caputofj (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi I know this has been posted on before, but the threads are hard to sift through to find a simple answer. I was wondering which heartfelt rh beads should I get. I am currently seasoning a 150 cigar humidor and moving from a tupperdor (will still use for excess). I ws debating between 65 and 70...Wasjust wondering if any benefits of keeping at 65.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## UtleyRules (Dec 10, 2011)

I was researching this same exact thing last week and found this thread to be pretty helpful, among others...can't post the link, but a quick search will bring it up.. I think a majority of folks here use the 65%s


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

70% is a fine RH to store at, but a bit too humid for smoking. 65-67% seems to be the most popular RH to maintain, and my cigars smoke very well at this RH. And if you're going to buy beads, definitely consider ConservaGel beads, which do the same thing as HF beads, but cost a lot less. They have them in 1/2lb, 1lb, and 2lb packages. I use them in both my humi and cooler (I took the sponge out of the humidifier and replaced it with the beads). It says they are accurate between 63-67%, but mine hold right between 65-66%

http://www.bargainhumidors.com/bh/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=ACC-CONSERVAGEL2


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

70% is good for storing, but it can lead to burn and draw issues. Dry boxing is sometimes suggested if you store at that th, but, it only gets the wrapper dry enough. By the time the filler would be dry enough, the wrapper would be too dry.

65%-67% is usually ideal, because you can usually just grab a cigar and smoke it. I always suggest 65% beads.


----------



## vnmyer13 (Nov 27, 2011)

In my short time I would suggest the 65's as well. I have had one of my short stories at about 65 and one at about 70. The 70 I actually had to relight.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

HF is good... but there are cheaper options as mentioned in this thread. I had a large rectangular HF setup in my Humidor and it works well.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I use the HF 65s in my humi. Like Aaron said, 70 is good for storage, but sticks burn and smoke better around 65.


----------



## Registered Offender (Oct 28, 2011)

As a noob, I began with WaterPillows and 72% Boveda packs. I thought my lighting, relighting and sometimes draw issues were normal. But, after reading a number of threads, I have switched over to 65% Heartfelt tubes and one of their rectangular units. Everything is much improved now. I also have a pound of 65% ConservalGel beads. Hoping to use those for a coolador project.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

I have 65% beads in my wineador and kitty litter in my coolerdor. 65% IMO is optimal, you can pick any stick out and smoke them, not having to worry if its too wet.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

i will also be purchasing HF beads for my new humidor. i just dont know if to purchase one big rectangular or four medium tubes


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I bought a half pound of 65%RH beads and put them in activated carbon bags for fish tanks instead of the tubes.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> i will also be purchasing HF beads for my new humidor. i just dont know if to purchase one big rectangular or four medium tubes


Heartfelt has a calculator on their site that will tell you how many ounces of beads they suggest. You can also add a little more than they suggest if you want and your humidity levels will recover more quickly from any fluctuations.


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd go for the 65 percent. That Rh is beneficial to the majority of sticks out there. That is unless you are going to have different humidors for different Rhs. In that scenario I'd go with both.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

if you are storing cigars for long periods, then go 70%. If you're smoking them then go 65%. I use 60% beads in my wineador now but the RH actually runs about 63 to 68%, which I like. Strangely, the 68% is on the bottom so I use that drawer for stuff I want to keep for long periods and then put stuff I'm apt to smoke on top where the RH is lower.

I have a lot of CC's and they tend to store/smoke better in the 60-65% range anyway, so I'm happy to have it there. I think too many people over RH their cigars. At 70% my cigars don't smoke well, have to relight several times, etc...

It's all down to personal preference, but you can't go wrong starting with 65%.


----------

